# Bonfire 300 lumen headlamp by Bright Medic



## Grizzly22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of this or have experience with this? I don't know much about it myself, but it sounds like Bright Medic is a newer company.

I bought this over on Amazon for about $28. The reviews are excellent, and so far I have been satisfied with it, it met my expectations, especially considering the price. Thinking about buying a second one as the 10 year old likes it when we go out at night time. I can't comment on the battery life yet but so far I'm still on the batteries that came with it. I'm sure some good NiMH rechargeable batteries would make a difference.

Just curious if anyone else has used this or heard much of it.


----------



## Szemhazai (Aug 13, 2012)

Quite a lot of people... but they have paid $6-8 and nobody claimed that it can give more than 150 lumens .
i.e. :
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/retrac...e-headlamp-with-strap-black-red-126410?item=4


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

Szemhazai said:


> Quite a lot of people... but they have paid $6-8 and nobody claimed that it can give more than 150 lumens .
> i.e. :
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/retrac...e-headlamp-with-strap-black-red-126410?item=4



That is the knockoff version.If you do your research you will see that bright medic and amazon are the ONLY authorized sellers at this point.The Bonfire has got amazing reviews and a 100% guarantee on their product,no questions asked.Im purchasing one today,per the last few days of research.The light IS 300 lumens from all accounts I have seen that purchased the real deal.That being said,I will post back in a week or so,depending on ship time,to let you know what I think and compare it to a few LED's I have.


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## florinache (Jan 18, 2013)

Even if there was a 300lm Cree emitter inside, (xp-g or xm-l) and a nice circuit, all you'd get would be around 40 minutes of light out of it on high and around 3,5 hours on lo. Discharging AAA's at 1Ah is not an easy deal.  And I think that they'd be proud of this and we'd know it from their site. But no, inside there is just another "Cree Q3 5W" diode. 

Bright Medic is just another cover name for a cheap lights manufacturing Chinese company. Somebody has to buy these lamps, so why not the doctors? They have money, so let's sell to them at triple price )


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

florinache said:


> Even if there was a 300lm Cree emitter inside, (xp-g or xm-l) and a nice circuit, all you'd get would be around 40 minutes of light out of it on high and around 3,5 hours on lo. Discharging AAA's at 1Ah is not an easy deal.  And I think that they'd be proud of this and we'd know it from their site. But no, inside there is just another "Cree Q3 5W" diode.
> 
> Bright Medic is just another cover name for a cheap lights manufacturing Chinese company. Somebody has to buy these lamps, so why not the doctors? They have money, so let's sell to them at triple price )


Its an American company,the rest I am not remotely qualified to post on.That being said they are a very proud american company,and have a 100% guarantee and even offer discounts to those who have bought the cheap chinese knockoffs.
Here is their website.Seems like a young upstart company to me.When you see reviews on amazon,the manafacturer is quick to resond and offer any help available...Im with it.
http://www.brightmedic.com/


----------



## rojos (Jan 18, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> Its an American company,the rest I am not remotely qualified to post on.That being said they are a very proud american company,and have a 100% guarantee and even offer discounts to those who have bought the cheap chinese knockoffs.
> Here is their website.Seems like a young upstart company to me.When you see reviews on amazon,the manafacturer is quick to resond and offer any help available...Im with it.
> http://www.brightmedic.com/



They also proudly sell Sipik SK68 clones for $17.95!! On sale from their normal price of $24.95 !! :laughing:
And they also sell LED Lenser H7 clones for $34.95!! On sale from their normal price of $49.95!! :laughing: :laughing:

The laughing faces are there you see because a real Sipik SK68 (which itself is a sort of rip-off of the Nitecore Extreme) and a real LED Lenser H7 cost less than that AND the ones on the website you linked are obviously fakes.

This is not the first time that Chinese knock-off lights have been sold at marked up prices by an "American" company. And, unfortunately, I suppose it won't be the last.


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

Well,to be honest Im very ignorant to such things,but Im gonna email the manufacturer,to at least see what they say about whay I have read here...


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

rojos said:


> They also proudly sell Sipik SK68 clones for $17.95!! On sale from their normal price of $24.95 !! :laughing:
> And they also sell LED Lenser H7 clones for $34.95!! On sale from their normal price of $49.95!! :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> The laughing faces are there you see because a real Sipik SK68 (which itself is a sort of rip-off of the Nitecore Extreme) and a real LED Lenser H7 cost less than that AND the ones on the website you linked are obviously fakes.
> ...


And Im am NOT in any way being ugly or an a$$ when I ask this (I have acknowledged several times here that a lot of posters on this site have forgotten more about flashlights than I know)...So,how is it that a 200 lumen flashlight on their site at 17.95/24.95 msrp is laughable,yet I can get a 200 lumen dorcy on amazon for $18 and its not laughable? Or am I waYYYYYYYYYYYYY off here? Ive seen quite a few 150-200 lumen lights with excellent reviews at that price point.


----------



## rojos (Jan 18, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> And Im am NOT in any way being ugly or an a$$ when I ask this (I have acknowledged several times here that a lot of posters on this site have forgotten more about flashlights than I know)...So,how is it that a 200 lumen flashlight on their site at 17.95/24.95 msrp is laughable,yet I can get a 200 lumen dorcy on amazon for $18 and its not laughable? Or am I waYYYYYYYYYYYYY off here? Ive seen quite a few 150-200 lumen lights with excellent reviews at that price point.



I don't know which Dorcy you refer to, but you shouldn't compare two flashlights purely by output alone. An Eagletac D25A Mini, for example, only produces 110 lumens OTF and costs $40, but is worth it for the features and build quality. Output is just one of many factors that need to be compared.

But aside from that, charging $17.95 for a Sipik clone is laughable because the normal price for one is 6 to 7 dollars. Just go on Amazon and search for "Sipik" and you'll see what I mean. 

And charging $34.95 for a fake LED Lenser H7 is even more laughable because a REAL LED Lenser H7 goes for $34 on Amazon. The REAL one on Amazon costs less than their fake one!!


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

rojos said:


> I don't know which Dorcy you refer to, but you shouldn't compare two flashlights purely by output alone. An Eagletac D25A Mini, for example, only produces 110 lumens OTF and costs $40, but is worth it for the features and build quality. Output is just one of many factors that need to be compared.
> 
> But aside from that, charging $17.95 for a Sipik clone is laughable because the normal price for one is 6 to 7 dollars. Just go on Amazon and search for "Sipik" and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> And charging $34.95 for a fake LED Lenser H7 is even more laughable because a REAL LED Lenser H7 goes for $34 on Amazon. The REAL one on Amazon costs less than their fake one!!



The dorcy is the 200 lumen"metal gear",and in fact should be here this evening!!! Fedex smartpost says"in transit"so Im hoping,but maybe tomorrow?
How do you know its a "fake",just by looks,or specs? Either way I emailed the company brightmedic,linked this thread andthey responded within 2 hours.Keep an eye on here,as will I (I am ordering the headlamp in question though,the bonfire) but they said they will respond to this thread within the next day or 2...


----------



## rojos (Jan 18, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> How do you know its a "fake"



Alright. The "200 lumen Mini Bonfire" on Brightmedic's site is what is often referred to as a Sipik clone. It is based on the Sipik SK68 which itself copied the body shape of the Nitecore Extreme. The Sipik, in essence, is already fake, and that makes the Sipik clone a fake of a fake.

Here's a link to the Nitecore Extreme. It has photos so that you can compare.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eme-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-COMPARISONS-etc

By-the-way, the fact that a company is selling knock-off Chinese lights at marked up prices isn't big news. It's happened many times before. And I suppose it's bound to happen again.


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

rojos said:


> Alright. The "200 lumen Mini Bonfire" on Brightmedic's site is what is often referred to as a Sipik clone. It is based on the Sipik SK68 which itself copied the body shape of the Nitecore Extreme. The Sipik, in essence, is already fake, and that makes the Sipik clone a fake of a fake.
> 
> Here's a link to the Nitecore Extreme. It has photos so that you can compare.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eme-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-COMPARISONS-etc


Again man,I am not questioning you(well I suppose I am,but you know what I mean) I understand what you are saying,and a fake of a fake,lol that is funny if true.Im gonna wait to see what brightmedic has to say about all of this,as long as they come through with their promise of a rebuttal.
But again,based solely on over 116 reviews available for the bonfire headlamp and the apparent 100% guarantee/great customer service Im gonna order...And what the hell,its less than $30!!!


----------



## rojos (Jan 18, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> But again,based solely on over 116 reviews available for the bonfire headlamp and the apparent 100% guarantee/great customer service Im gonna order...And what the hell,its less than $30!!!



Well, beware of Amazon reviews: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/20/technology/finding-fake-reviews-online.html?_r=0

As for that $30 headlamp, you can find listing upon listing of the same headlamp on eBay for about $7.

If you wanted to spend 30-ish dollars on a headlamp, you would have been better off with a Fenix HL21 or a Princeton Tec Eos.


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

rojos said:


> Well, beware of Amazon reviews: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/20/technology/finding-fake-reviews-online.html?_r=0
> 
> As for that $30 headlamp, you can find listing upon listing of the same headlamp on eBay for about $7.
> 
> If you wanted to spend 30-ish dollars on a headlamp, you would have been better off with a Fenix HL21 or a Princeton Tec Eos.


I havent ordered it yet and I do have an energizer 7LED 58 lumen headlamp and just recently received a Black Diamond Cosmo 2013 edition 70 lumen.Havent really tested the cosmo (I am tomorrow hopefully going night hiking tomorrow for a few miles)
Although I do have a thread about it on here,in this forum.


----------



## rojos (Jan 18, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> Im purchasing one today





thecyclops said:


> I am ordering the headlamp in question





thecyclops said:


> Im gonna order





thecyclops said:


> I havent ordered it yet



:shakehead


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 18, 2013)

So I see that my genuine questions and naiveness is funny to you.Ill not be rude or say anything else.Good luck with life.


----------



## rojos (Jan 18, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> Good luck with life.



Thanks! I appreciate it. Best of luck to you as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 19, 2013)

Let's see how the lamp is. But the 3xAAA driving a few-mode circuit with an overstated lumen claim has been around since power LEDs got cheap. You'll get about half the claimed lumens, and the output at the end of the claimed runtime is going to be quite dim. This isn't a knock on any company in particular, it's just the facts of physics with lighting. It might work well as a light, but I won't feel good trusting my safety to something made by a manufacturer with no scruples about lying _badly._


3xAAA alkaleaks (Because alkalines leak) represents about (400 mAh available at high drain, 1.5v, x3) 1.8 watt-hours. And if LEDs are at almost 120 lumens per watt, that means you get about 216 lumen-hours out of some AAAs on high (216 lumen for one hour, or fifty for four hours). The facts are that most Cree LEDs really only produce 300 lumens at the diode when driven at 1A, reduced somewhat for temperature. Driving alkaleak AAAs flat-out tends to give you a sharp discharge curve. After about ten minutes at an amp, the batteries can't deliver much voltage anymore. The LED gets dimmer and takes less current, giving longer runtime as the output drops. The short version is: Buy two and turn one on. You won't notice it getting dimmer until you turn the second one on after ten minutes. Wow! It's like the new one is 100% brighter... Or the old one is 50% dimmer.

If they minded the opinions of informed people, they wouldn't lie so poorly. Since they don't care for the opinions of those who are qualified to judge their products, that tells me a lot about their stuff, doesn't it?

PS: Aspheric headlamps LOOK really cool when you first use them, but they aren't much fun in mid-range distances. UP-close the flood is great, and far away the thin beam works well, but it's really tough to search a yard efficiently. You could blast more lumens ad infinitum, but half are thrown away inside the lamp, and another half go into the sky, and you can do the math from here.


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 19, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Let's see how the lamp is. But the 3xAAA driving a few-mode circuit with an overstated lumen claim has been around since power LEDs got cheap. You'll get about half the claimed lumens, and the output at the end of the claimed runtime is going to be quite dim. This isn't a knock on any company in particular, it's just the facts of physics with lighting. It might work well as a light, but I won't feel good trusting my safety to something made by a manufacturer with no scruples about lying _badly._
> 
> 
> 3xAAA alkaleaks (Because alkalines leak) represents about (400 mAh available at high drain, 1.5v, x3) 1.8 watt-hours. And if LEDs are at almost 120 lumens per watt, that means you get about 216 lumen-hours out of some AAAs on high (216 lumen for one hour, or fifty for four hours). The facts are that most Cree LEDs really only produce 300 lumens at the diode when driven at 1A, reduced somewhat for temperature. Driving alkaleak AAAs flat-out tends to give you a sharp discharge curve. After about ten minutes at an amp, the batteries can't deliver much voltage anymore. The LED gets dimmer and takes less current, giving longer runtime as the output drops. The short version is: Buy two and turn one on. You won't notice it getting dimmer until you turn the second one on after ten minutes. Wow! It's like the new one is 100% brighter... Or the old one is 50% dimmer.
> ...


I appreciate the response very much.I suppose my concern was (as one of the posters here stated....several times....with his hand on the bible...and very rudely I might add) is this a Chinese knockoff that this company is marking way up,or is this a genuine american company,with good build quality and a good headlamp as stated by the company,many reviews and its others have copied them? 
Honestly as far as doing research on the company,reviews,their customer service response time and guarantee,they seem legit,but Im a noob here I know and do value the opinions of the posters. If they are lying about everything (trusting my safety,as you said,is also a concern) ,then I suppose I could have spent $30 a little more wisely...thanks again for the response.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 19, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> Is this a Chinese knockoff that this company is marking way up,or is this a genuine american company,with good build quality and a good headlamp as stated by the company,many reviews and its others have copied them?



I'm on mobile internet, so I'll take a brief look. It's often quite hard to tell who owns a company. The company that makes most of your car's filters had its main domestic factory sold sixteen times in the past two decades. Did you know?

Anyway, my point about baldly lying about product specs stands. If someone is willing to lie so poorly, where they're sure to be caught, who knows what else they are lying about? It's my opinion that stating misleading specifications is lying. If I claim that a flashlight I sell emits 1000 lumen, I'd better have measurements of this lamp performing as claimed, or at least reasonable models (IE, driven at xx amps (ww lumen) for yy minutes, with zz optical losses). If I am just citing the maximum rated output from Cree's datasheets, I am lying about my flashlight.

While I wait for much of their site to load, I'll talk through some questions I'd want answered here.

Something that's common with a new manufacturer (As opposed to cloneshops) is to have a distinct look across all their products. Witness Zebralight and Quark's debut lines: A true signature (Olive anodize, floody beam patterns, chunky fins, rounded and sleek, unified user interface common to all products), or (Semigloss black, good knurling, impressively unified modes) is a sign of a real company doing real design and development. Do we see this with the company? Common look, UI, design philosophy?

Another common thing is, who are the vendors? Zebralight sells their own kit and ships from a real address, and they have vendors. FourSevens has vendors in Atlanta for my part of the US, and so on. Solarforce has vendors - even though they're clearly not doing anything truly new, they do it well and for a good price. What vendors work with BrightMedic?

I look for branding. SunWayMan had some branding changes early on, but they have those hallmarks I mentioned: Branding, styling, vendors. The name may mean something to someone. What is the BrightMedic branding?

Style: I'm looking at the BrightMedic 'About Us' page. It's crap. Seriously, I've made up better flashlight drama to explain to a ten-year-old why I always have flashlights. Really, what EMS person doesn't have a flashlight, today? Even if it's a crap light, in their situation there are light switches. And I'm not sold on the utility of a focused aspheric for medical procedures, as they mention.

Vendors: Amazon, and themselves. But only for some products. That doesn't tell me much, but it also doesn't tell me anything very good. Warranty-wise, they give a 45-day moneyback guarantee, but I haven't found much beyond that (Aside from the mandatory US warranties which are tricky to enforce). Their legal paperwork is fairly put-together from what I can see.

Branding: Each of their products looks VERY MUCH like existing products. Each acts like a generic LED-from-hell light with high/Medium/annoying strobe. The only light that doesn't look like stuff from Two-Year-Ago-DealExtreme is the clone of a two-year-old headlamp, or another-****-HID-light cloned from HIDCountry and beyond. If they really are a manufacturer of quality, they're sure trying hard to hide it.

The product specs are... ugh. It'd be like a candy maker promising that chocolate helps children grow. Clearly-false product claims absolutely stand against the manufacturer. They indicate a lack of reliability, a shortage of honesty and passion for quality, and just tell me to spend money anywhere else. The brightest 1xAA flashlight can almost manage 200 lumens -- with no optical losses. Theirs may produce 100. If their claims are 200% bogus, why buy their gear?

I could continue, but it'll be more of the same.

Branding: None. There aren't even corporate colors or styles.
Vendors: Almost none. Even I can sell merch on Amazon. They do seem to ship from the US, but that says nothing about where the gear is made.
Style: None. They're clear copies of old copies.
Honesty: You've seen their specs. Ugh. 


Edit: To summarize, their gear probably works. You can't help but get a usable amount of light out of LEDs these days. But I don't see anything that urges me to either believe any of their product claims OR to give them any money. An American shipping address does nothing to change my conviction that these are turned out a dime a dozen (And possibly of questionable legal origin) overseas. The product line isn't some brave inventor's brainchild. It's copies of copies that work, with lies papered over the middling real performance.


----------



## thecyclops (Jan 19, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I'm on mobile internet, so I'll take a brief look. It's often quite hard to tell who owns a company. The company that makes most of your car's filters had its main domestic factory sold sixteen times in the past two decades. Did you know?
> 
> Anyway, my point about baldly lying about product specs stands. If someone is willing to lie so poorly, where they're sure to be caught, who knows what else they are lying about? It's my opinion that stating misleading specifications is lying. If I claim that a flashlight I sell emits 1000 lumen, I'd better have measurements of this lamp performing as claimed, or at least reasonable models (IE, driven at xx amps (ww lumen) for yy minutes, with zz optical losses). If I am just citing the maximum rated output from Cree's datasheets, I am lying about my flashlight.
> 
> ...


Excellent post and excellent summary.The company rep says he will respond to this thread,as I linked it to them directly so we SHOULD at least get a response from these guys.Ill give my impressions on it when I receive it in the next week or so and in the meantime I have a brand new black diamond cosmo headlamp and a dorcy metal gear 200 lumen flashlight to test out this evening :nana: Im going on a 3-4 mile night hike with a buddy who also has a new energizer headlamp to put through the paces....Oh and if anyone is interested the UFC fights are on tonight on FX for free!!! Flashlight testing,then beer and fights,what could be better???!!!!
EDIT-I also received a streamlight nano today...neat little light.


----------



## rojos (Jan 19, 2013)

thecyclops said:


> Ill give my impressions on it when I receive it in the next week or so



Looking forward to it. Please be sure to post pictures!!


----------



## bmedic (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi. This is John from Bright Medic. Our products are currently manufactured in China and some of our suppliers are also suppliers to other flashlight brands. We have agreements with these manufacturers to re-brand the products for sale under the Bright Medic label. And while it may be possible to find an online seller in China offering a product similar to ours, it won't come with a 100% satisfaction guarantee or fast shipping. There is also no telling what you might receive. While some of our products might look like others on the market, we still stand behind their quality. If you were to buy one and feel it didn't live up to your value or quality standards, we would be more than happy to give you a 100% refund, no questions asked. 

We are a relatively new company excited by the potentials of Cree LED technology. The lights we sell are better than 90% of the portable lighting options currently issued to EMS & Fire personnel (we know this from personal experience). The method of re-branding described above was the way we were able to get our foot in the door in this business. Recently we have begun to work with designers to make more unique products with specifications that come in large part from the feedback of our customers. For example, we will be launching a newly designed headlamp in March which we are really psyched about. Stay tuned and we'll try to put up a post on this forum when it launches.

Regards.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

bmedic said:


> Hi. This is John from Bright Medic. Our products are currently manufactured in China and some of our suppliers are also suppliers to other flashlight brands. We have agreements with these manufacturers to re-brand the products for sale under the Bright Medic label. And while it may be possible to find an online seller in China offering a product similar to ours, it won't come with a 100% satisfaction guarantee or fast shipping. There is also no telling what you might receive. While some of our products might look like others on the market, we still stand behind their quality. If you were to buy one and feel it didn't live up to your value or quality standards, we would be more than happy to give you a 100% refund, no questions asked.
> 
> We are a relatively new company excited by the potentials of Cree LED technology. The lights we sell are better than 90% of the portable lighting options currently issued to EMS & Fire personnel (we know this from personal experience). The method of re-branding described above was the way we were able to get our foot in the door in this business. Recently we have begun to work with designers to make more unique products with specifications that come in large part from the feedback of our customers. For example, we will be launching a newly designed headlamp in March which we are really psyched about. Stay tuned and we'll try to put up a post on this forum when it launches.
> 
> Regards.



I have seen these on amazon...err,this brand on amazon.I actually have one "in my cart"right now,lol


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 21, 2013)

Jon,
I look forward to seeing your work coming soon! I think your lights probably work well, even if the stated specifications are a bit fuzzy. Thank you for such a quick response. It is good to see a company willing to stand up for their products. Best luck, and have a great new year!

-Kris


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Jon,
> I look forward to seeing your work coming soon! I think your lights probably work well, even if the stated specifications are a bit fuzzy. Thank you for such a quick response. It is good to see a company willing to stand up for their products. Best luck, and have a great new year!
> 
> -Kris


I agree 100%...As I read this thread I seen a lot of negativity and what seemed to be "hating"on this company.All I have seen is good reviews,but Im a noob here so what do I know?
Any specs or details on the new headlamp Bmedic?


----------



## rojos (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll take responsibility for the negativity in this thread, and apologize for it if it was undue. 

It's just kind of fishy when, among other things, lights are advertised with overrated lumen ratings and priced at twice or more the average going rate for those lights. The most egregious example of the latter is the LED Lenser H7 clone on Bmedic's site which is priced higher than an actual authentic LED Lenser H7 on Amazon. 

And it's also kind of odd when new members qualify their statements by saying "I'm a noob" but then express skepticism when members (i'm not including me) who have been here for years, one who has posted dozens of technically detailed headlamp reviews, state some readily known facts about the questionability of the lights on Bmedic's site. One even going so far as to tell a more knowledgeable member that he needs to do more "research".

It just sounds very shilly.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

rojos said:


> I'll take responsibility for the negativity in this thread, and apologize for it if it was undue.
> 
> It's just kind of fishy when, among other things, lights are advertised with overrated lumen ratings and priced at twice or more the average going rate for those lights. The most egregious example of the latter is the LED Lenser H7 clone on Bmedic's site which is priced higher than an actual authentic LED Lenser H7 on Amazon.
> 
> ...



_Quite a lot of people... but they have paid $6-8 and nobody claimed that it can give more than 150 lumens .
i.e. :
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/retract...-126410?item=4

_

"That is the knockoff version.If you do your research you will see that bright medic and amazon are the ONLY authorized sellers at this point."

Thats not thecyclops telling anyone to "do more research",it was him letting the other member know that he was wrong,that sounded like a genuine humble reply,and an honest/truthful answer....and he was right.Just saying.
EDIT-LOL,and I just seen that that"new member"joined before you


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Anywho....
Does anyone have an opinion on the zebralight H51 vs the black diamond ICON 200 vs the princeton tec apex 200? Its tax time and the misses is letting me have a few toys  Or should I start a new thread for that??? If I should,I shall.Thanks!!!


----------



## rojos (Jan 21, 2013)

Didn't you read bmedic's post? The stuff they sell is the same stuff that other people sell. Bmedic said that it's the same stuff.

thecyclops implied that other people's lights are knockoffs of bmedic's lights, but that's wrong. They are the same. Szem was right.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

rojos said:


> Didn't you read bmedic's post? The stuff they sell is the same stuff that other people sell. Bmedic said that it's the same stuff.
> 
> thecyclops implied that other people's lights are knockoffs of bmedic's lights, but that's wrong. They are the same. Szem was right.



"And while it may be possible to find an online seller in China offering a product SIMILAR to ours, it won't come with a 100% satisfaction guarantee or fast shipping. There is also no telling what you might receive. While some of our products might LOOK LIKE OTHERS ON THE MARKET, we still stand behind their quality. If you were to buy one and feel it didn't live up to your value or quality standards, we would be more than happy to give you a 100% refund, no questions asked.
Yes sir,I did read his post.
But Im a noob.Not gonna argue with a senior member  
Would you care to respond to my post about the differences between the 3 headlamps I listed in my previous post?It would be most appreciated.


----------



## rojos (Jan 21, 2013)

If you don't mind using Google translate or can read Polish, Szemhazai has good reviews of the Apex 200, Icon 2012, and HL30 on his site.

As for the H51, there's a 15 page thread about it. It's informative.



blatant1 said:


> But Im a noob.Not gonna argue with a senior member



I don't know who you're referring to there. I know it isn't me. As you said "that 'new member' joined before" me which is true. Also, I made it pretty clear that "i'm not including me" among members who are knowledgeable.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

rojos said:


> If you don't mind using Google translate or can read Polish, Szemhazai has good reviews of the Apex 200, Icon 2012, and HL30 on his site.
> 
> As for the H51, there's a 15 page thread about it. It's informative.


Thank you very much.No I dont read polish...I can barely read english :thinking:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 21, 2013)

Bright Medic is getting some nice free advertising here. If they want to be involved with CPF/CPFMP they should contact Greta the owner of CPF. Closing this for now.

Bill


----------

